# Chat room



## flatbroke (Dec 20, 2018)

stop in chat and drop a howdy or ask a question tonight. now until 11m eastern time.  try it out.  doesn't hurt at all. click the link on bottom right corner of your screen


EDIT**** chat is 24/7 stop by anytime if you like. peak time is evening usually until 11m eastern and often later


----------



## smokin peachey (Dec 20, 2018)

Sounds like a good time


----------



## SonnyE (Dec 20, 2018)

I'm too long winded for Chat Rooms.
1. Ima 2 fingered hunt-n-pecker typist. So I'm slow.
2. By the time I get my reply sent, everybody is long gone from the subject I'm replying to.
3. Chat rooms tend to interfere with me gettin another beer. I miss stuff. LOL!

I'm a story teller. I need time to reply.
So Chat rooms aren't often my "thing".

Yep. Took a look.


----------



## pc farmer (Dec 20, 2018)

flatbroke said:


> stop in chat and drop a howdy or ask a question tonight. now until 10pm eastern time.  try it out.  doesn't hurt at all. click the link on bottom right corner of your screen




Well chat doesnt end at 10pm EST but no one chats late at night.  Chat is a good place to hang out and just talk.


----------



## pc farmer (Dec 20, 2018)

SonnyE said:


> I'm too long winded for Chat Rooms.
> 1. Ima 2 fingered hunt-n-pecker typist. So I'm slow.
> 2. By the time I get my reply sent, everybody is long gone from the subject I'm replying to.
> 3. Chat rooms tend to interfere with me gettin another beer. I miss stuff. LOL!
> ...




We can slow down and wait for ya.    Eveyone needs to go and get a drink now n then


----------



## flatbroke (Dec 20, 2018)

SonnyE said:


> I'm too long winded for Chat Rooms.
> 1. Ima 2 fingered hunt-n-pecker typist. So I'm slow.
> 2. By the time I get my reply sent, everybody is long gone from the subject I'm replying to.
> 3. Chat rooms tend to interfere with me gettin another beer. I miss stuff. LOL!
> ...


one liners are good


----------



## smokin peachey (Dec 20, 2018)

It’s a judgment free zone


----------



## mosparky (Dec 20, 2018)

Like Sonny, I'm a hunt n peck typer. I do lurk there once in a while and theres really nothing to fear. There is as much or more "day in the life" type conversation as meat discussion. Pretty much anything goes just keep it relatively clean.


----------



## SonnyE (Dec 20, 2018)

pc farmer said:


> We can slow down and wait for ya.    Eveyone needs to go and get a drink now n then



nepas said it was Whiskey time since the OTBS came out.
I can't refuse a direct suggestion.


----------



## TomKnollRFV (Dec 20, 2018)

SonnyE said:


> nepas said it was Whiskey time since the OTBS came out.
> I can't refuse a direct suggestion.



We could set up a story room for Sonny and Foamheart. I bet we'd get some good ones!


----------



## mosparky (Dec 20, 2018)

Sounds like a great idea to me. I think the chat has the ability for sub rooms


----------



## SonnyE (Dec 20, 2018)

TomKnollRFV said:


> We could set up a story room for Sonny and Foamheart. I bet we'd get some good ones!



Smart aleck... LOL! ROTFLMAO!


----------



## SonnyE (Dec 20, 2018)

mosparky said:


> Sounds like a great idea to me. I think the chat has the ability for sub rooms



A dungeon, for old Curmudgeons?
I think I best stay out here where I can run away....

I have to run away to Walmart right now. Walt put me on a trail...


----------



## TomKnollRFV (Dec 20, 2018)

Me? A smart Alek! Why I never..

And we could start the retirement sub channel I guess ;)


----------



## smokin peachey (Dec 22, 2018)

Always a good time in the chat room!


----------



## flatbroke (Dec 22, 2018)

smokin peachey said:


> Always a good time in the chat room!


 you smoker


----------



## smokin peachey (Dec 23, 2018)

Santa has been in the chat room the last couple of nights checking to see who is naughty or nice!


----------



## smokin peachey (Dec 23, 2018)

Popcorn is ready so pop on in!


----------



## pc farmer (Dec 23, 2018)

Drinks too


----------



## smokin peachey (Dec 25, 2018)




----------



## desertlites (Dec 25, 2018)

Well most are.


----------



## flatbroke (Dec 25, 2018)

desertlites said:


> Well most are.


Lol


----------



## flatbroke (Dec 25, 2018)

@sdkid   here ya go brah https://www.smokingmeatforums.com/chat


----------



## flatbroke (Dec 31, 2018)

come on in tonight and end the year chewing the fat with a couple moderators, and a few members


----------



## smokin peachey (Jan 4, 2019)

Is the chat room open tonight?


----------



## flatbroke (Jan 4, 2019)

Yes it is 309 and lively at that


----------



## smokin peachey (Jan 4, 2019)

Wow great! What better could there be to do on a Friday night.


----------



## flatbroke (Jan 4, 2019)

drop on in and chew the fat


----------



## smokin peachey (Jan 11, 2019)

Bump


----------



## pc farmer (Jan 11, 2019)

Slow evening in the chat room tonight


----------



## smokin peachey (Jan 11, 2019)

Everyone is welcome to stop in


----------



## smokin peachey (May 9, 2020)

Bump


----------



## smokin peachey (Jul 16, 2021)

TomKnollRFV said:


> Me? A smart Alek! Why I never..
> 
> And we could start the retirement sub channel I guess ;)


Lol


----------



## smokin peachey (Jul 16, 2021)

desertlites said:


> Well most are.


Lol


----------



## flatbroke (Jul 16, 2021)

Yo


----------



## SmokinEdge (Jul 16, 2021)

I’m in the chat now. But how do you end your session in the chat?


----------



## smokin peachey (Jul 17, 2021)

SmokinEdge said:


> I’m in the chat now. But how do you end your session in the chat?


Sorry I missed you in chat. Stop back sometime.


----------

